# ENYAWREKLAW Concentrates Funfetti OG



## morras (25/10/16)

Hi there

Looking to get a 200 ml of this mixed already......

Has anyone used this , is it nice ?

I see you can mix it between 175 ml and 200 ml , i presume that 175 ml will have more flavor ?

Shot for the advice


----------



## Soutie (25/10/16)

morras said:


> Hi there
> 
> Looking to get a 200 ml of this mixed already......
> 
> ...



I haven't used the concentrate but I've mixed it up myself and it's very yummy, one of the most authentic vapes I have had. Honestly tastes like eating a piece of cake.
It will definitly have more flavour at 175ml


----------



## Daniel (25/10/16)

bliksem at that price it better be great .... concentrate is a bit cheaper though .....


----------



## Noddy (25/10/16)

From the 2 flavours I bought mixed, I would say mix it in 175ml. I got them in 200ml and Im not that happy really.


----------



## VapeSnow (25/10/16)

Noddy said:


> From the 2 flavours I bought mixed, I would say mix it in 175ml. I got them in 200ml and Im not that happy really.



What two Flavours was it and how long did you let them steep?


----------



## Noddy (25/10/16)

Was stachioRY4 and rosky milk.

They were made just over 3 weeks before I touched them. I was in a different country, so couldn't vape 'em even if I wanted to.


----------



## VapeSnow (25/10/16)

Noddy said:


> Was stachioRY4 and rosky milk.
> 
> They were made just over 3 weeks before I touched them. I was in a different country, so couldn't vape 'em even if I wanted to.



Okay strange i had stachioRy4 and it was packed with flavor after two weeks steep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (25/10/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay strange i had stachioRy4 and it was packed with flavor after two weeks steep



Did you diy? What quantity did you mix it at?


----------



## VapeSnow (25/10/16)

Nope i bought the premade flavorings and mixed 10ml at 60ml


----------

